# ¿Como adaptar cámara tablet wn7l?



## ranser (Oct 1, 2013)

Estimados quiero colocar un cámara externa a mi table y usarla como almacenadora de vídeo.
es posible hacer esto? 
se puede intervenir el cable de vídeo de la cámara e instalar el vídeo de una cámara externa?
saludos y gracias por la info que puedan brindarme ...


----------



## Romyggar (Oct 1, 2013)

ranser dijo:


> Estimados quiero colocar un cámara externa a mi table y usarla como almacenadora de vídeo.
> es posible hacer esto?
> se puede intervenir el cable de vídeo de la cámara e instalar el vídeo de una cámara externa?
> saludos y gracias por la info que puedan brindarme ...



Amigo *ranser,* Salu2!

1. ¿Por cámara externa te refieres a usb o webcam? 
2. Las cámaras externas *NO almacenan video*, solo capturan.
3. Si se puede, pero no es viable. Tocaría hacer muchos desarrollos y la cosa no valdría la pena (mucho tiempo, esfuerzo, dinero...), mejor cómprate una cámara IP  *[Mercadolibre chile]*. Con ella puedes jugar solo teniendo una red inalámbrica.
4. Hay varias aplicaciones en la red que te sirven para gestionar cámaras IP. La cuestión es mirar si hay una app. que sirva para sistemas operativos móviles.
5. Salu2!


----------



## ranser (Oct 2, 2013)

gracias romyggar, no no me refiero al usb, me refiero a que las tablet traen 2 camaras una frontal y una trasera (la mayoría), ahora en mi ignorancia yo me imagino que estas camaras funcionan muy similares a una cámara de vigilancia osea en un pin tengo 12V en el otro ov en otro video+ y el otro video-, entonces quiero sacar esta camara (botarla, romperla o lo que quieras hacer) y en su lugar en los pines de viedeo instalar un video externo de otra camara o señal del dvd o de televicion satelital etc. y usar la tablet con android como un simple almacenador de video digital... eso se puede hacer?

o quisas tener un dvr station para el android, eso existe?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 6, 2013)

No hay señal de video, es todo digital.


----------



## ranser (Oct 7, 2013)

ups!! gracias por la aclaracion... saludos


----------

